# Opinions on Show n Shine & Gresed LIghtening



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Has anyone used these products, where you do not need to wash the car and simply use a micro-fibre cloth to get rid of excess dirt and waxes the car all in one...

Any reviews or opinions on this? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

My opinion - although I have not used either is that I would be very dubious about dragging a MF cloth over the car when it is dirty. Sounds like a recipe for swirl marks, and the MF cloth getting dirty quickly.

Two bucket method and a lamswool mitt for me, using MFs to towel dry. Reckon it's just as quick...


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Just wondering on a silver TT if it makes THAT much difference? Im being honest with myself knowing I wont take out 2-3 hours to polish a car properly, and was considering this as a good alternative...


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I have some, never used it on a dirty car but I do use it as a polish after I've given the car a proper wash. Though I do give it a full wax treatment every 6 months. I might try it on my girlfriend's car though, just won't tell her.


----------



## Dan27 (Feb 16, 2009)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Just wondering on a silver TT if it makes THAT much difference? Im being honest with myself knowing I wont take out 2-3 hours to polish a car properly, and was considering this as a good alternative...


I have never used these products as ive always been to worried about swirl marks, but my dad bought these last week and they bring the cars up lovely.
http://www.idealworld.tv/Twinpack_Showr ... 1.aspx?p=1

To be honest its hard to believe what a good job they have done to the cars.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Just wondering on a silver TT if it makes THAT much difference? Im being honest with myself knowing I wont take out 2-3 hours to polish a car properly, and was considering this as a good alternative...


True a silver car doesn't show up the swirls as much. I'm also keen on a quick wash process as can't spare numerous hours every weekend. You should look at collinite 476s wax. I put some on my car on Sat as it's supposed to last for 6-12 months. If that's the case I'll only now need to wash and dry every now and then saving me hours...

Just an alternative suggestion for you. And the wax only cost £15 on eBay&#8230; bargain!


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Good shout,. Just the combo I need...deep wax every 6 months, and then a weekend quick wax using shampoo shine every weekend or so. Blimey I read that back and it sounds like a bird talking about her legs being waxed!! lol :lol:


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Good shout,. Just the combo I need...deep wax every 6 months, and then a weekend quick wax using shampoo shine every weekend or so. Blimey I read that back and it sounds like a bird talking about her legs being waxed!! lol :lol:


I'd did a thread along similar lines in the show and shine. Was basically after the same advice, worth a read if you get chance (viewtopic.php?f=31&t=162464). That how I came across the collinite stuff. Seemed an easy enough wax to apply last weekend...


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I've bought this product a few times and must admit it is very good.However i too only use it as a quick wax once i've already washed/dried the car.I have done the car with it in the summer to give it a bit of a freshen up in between washes and have not experienced a build up of swirls.In the end of the day you've still got to do under the arches which is what they never explain. I find the best use of it is as a quick detailer when i go to shows to bring the car back up to scratch again and i still use my Megs products when i'm doing a proper detail.Put it this way i won best paint at our recent Santa Pod meet so it cant be that bad!!


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

GLSS (Greased Lightning Showroom Shine) is what they call a version of an ONR (Optimum No Rinse) product. Basically, it has detergents, lubricants, polishes, waxes and sealants all in one product.

I have to appreciate what people have said about swirl marks, my thoughts were the same before I understood how it works. But in essence, so long as your not using it on heavily soiled cars and you use the correct technique, you'll be surprised how effective it actually is! 8)

If applied correctly, left to dwell, and removed via microfibre with the correct technique, you are unlikely to inflict any more swirls than if you were to use a wet wash technique. The beauty of these products is in the detergents and lubricants in the mixture that allow the dirt to be broken down and easily lifted into the microfibre.

I was always thinking about the swirls myself until I met someone who has been using it and nothing else (except for when heavily soiled) for 2 years!!!  And his car was immaculate! He showed me how he uses it and he can go through half a dozen microfibres easy every wash with the correct turning of the cloth and lifting as he wipes, no biggie really, just bang the cloths in the weekly wash and they're ready for action next time.

Its not something I've ever used because of exactly the reasons that have been brought up, but since seeing this chaps car and doing a bit of reading, its definately on my shopping list for those days (especially in the summer) where the car isn't too dirty and I need a quick clean.

I'm mad on perfect finishes, but even I'm willing to give this a go.

Have a read here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... light=glss this guy uses exactly the same method as the guy I recently spoke to.

Food for thought.

Steve.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

I know I was sceptical at the start of this thread but now I think I want some - this forum bad for spending money! Can see the appeal like you say in the summer, grab a few cloths and go and use that instead, although I still think that a two bucket approach and using half a dozen MF to dry is just as quick.

I presume that product will sit on top of the layers of wax OK and just add to the shine?


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Well i have ordered this plus a microfibre cloth off eBay for £10, so cant really go wrong. Car is quite dirty now so will let it build up a bit and take some photos before I detail the car and take some before and after photos. I do not intend to do anything special other than a simple non-shampoo sponge down to get the large bits of mud/dirt off and then I will use the Greased Lightening with a micro cloth. I itend to do this all in 20 mins max...and lets see how the results come out. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Well i have ordered this plus a microfibre cloth off eBay for £10, so cant really go wrong. Car is quite dirty now so will let it build up a bit and take some photos before I detail the car and take some before and after photos. I do not intend to do anything special other than a simple non-shampoo sponge down to get the large bits of mud/dirt off and then I will use the Greased Lightening with a micro cloth. I itend to do this all in 20 mins max...and lets see how the results come out. [smiley=gossip.gif]


What do you mean exactly by "non shampoo" sponge down? Are you proposing to wipe the car down with plain water alone? If so, I'd suggest this could be more damaging than anything else, even going straight at it with the GLSS!!! No lube = inevitable swirls as you have protection between surfaces!

If its really dirty, I'd do a zero contact jet wash, then have a go with the GLSS.

Steve.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Well i have ordered this plus a microfibre cloth off eBay for £10, so cant really go wrong. Car is quite dirty now so will let it build up a bit and take some photos before I detail the car and take some before and after photos. I do not intend to do anything special other than a simple non-shampoo sponge down to get the large bits of mud/dirt off and then I will use the Greased Lightening with a micro cloth. I itend to do this all in 20 mins max...and lets see how the results come out. [smiley=gossip.gif]


Still think it sounds pricey. I use Megs Gold Glass, monster tub of the stuff costs £15. One million washes I reckon hence £0.000001 per wash. That stuff I'm sure will good a give clean but perhaps a bit of a novelty thing unless for 'detailing'. Given it's Feb and car get's dirty instantly I'll probably stick to the buckets.

Still interested to see your thoughts once used though!


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Cheers for the advice gents. Will prob grab something to wash the car with. I kind of meant I will not be washing the car in an special way basically, or might be lazy and go to the local hand car wash where it is only a fiver for a basic wash and dry


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Cheers for the advice gents. Will prob grab something to wash the car with. I kind of meant I will not be washing the car in an special way basically, or might be lazy and go to the local hand car wash where it is only a fiver for a basic wash and dry


Again, ouch! Those places are usually a fiver for a reason! Main points being, they often use fairly liquid (a good degreaser and one time cleaner to fool the masses, but will strip your wax and ruin finish over time because of the salt content!) and the sudds have been through about half a dozen cars before they throw the gritty, muddy water and sponges they've dropped on the floor all day all over your motor and fill it full of swirls!

Personal choice, but I'd avoid like a dose of chlamydia mate!

Just give it a quick going over yourself with a wet wash first if you're bothered about going in like a kid in a sweet shop with the GLSS.

Your call obviously.
Steve.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Right...got the Shampoo Shine through the post this morning (with free microfibre cliths - very good value) and this is the result of washing the car with a proper cash wash solution in about 5 mins flat, and then spent 15 ins with the shamppo shine. 10 mins applying and drying and 5 mins polishing it off. I did this all in approx 23 mins on my lunch in the underground car park.... 

Ps sorry for the relatively low light. It was in a car park with my iPhone camera.

View attachment 5

View attachment 4

View attachment 3

View attachment 1

View attachment 2



Comments...


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

My comments:

Looks very good, and handy I guess that you can do such a thing in your lunchbreak. Did you have any wax on there already as it looks to have given a good shine. Only time will tell whether the shine lasts, and how long it keeps water beading.

How many cloths did you get through in the end? An easy process by the sounds of it..

One down point, is that wheels I presume are still grubby, I think clean wheels and tyres really lift a clean car, so shame you can't do those with it.

Looks a nasty dink in your rear offside wing...

Good time keeping skills...!


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

I had no wax on there. I bought the car approx 5 months ago and that was the last time it was waxed etc. I simply used the shampoo shine.

I got through 2 cloths in the end. 1 which had a fair amount of dirt on it and one which had hardly any dirt on it. I would say I would put coat of "proper" wax on it over the weekend. Wheels yes grubby. You can use the shampoo shine on it, my brother-in-law did this on his A4 and they sparkled...I just chose food in the other 30 mins of my lunch instead of polished rims! lol :lol:

Dent was from a bulding company who dropped a chunk of plaster out of the window onto my car. Yes they are paying for the repairs!


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Well in that case looks a good job done! Really has put a nice shine on there.

Shame the plaster didn't hit one of the fleet of Minis...!


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Im not, as those belong to the company also! lol. Im really impressed with the shampoo shine. I will definately be using it regularly. 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

I got bought some Greased lightening showroom shine for christmas....

it really is excellent! I washed the car first obviously, but it gives a first class shine, much easier to put on than wax , good if you can't be bothered doing it properly


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I've recently started using ONR, really impressive stuff.


----------



## Stevieb77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Did mine the other day with GLSS and came up really well. Washed and rinsed it first with a bucket and sponge and hose down. I was reading up on a detail forum that the ONR needs to be watered down ! Would this apply with GLSS .?
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... highlight=

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/image.php?album_id=195&image_id=355
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/image.php?album_id=195&image_id=356
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/gallery/image.php?album_id=195&image_id=357


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Nice shine despite the horrible weather!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

These kind of no water cleaner like the ones in the link, or ONR, are a good way to wash a car when it is again, relatively clean..

Here is a link to see it in action, sorry don't know how to embed youtube vids..
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=116032


----------



## narbett (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes have used this gives nice easy shine,but go through loads of cloths,best way is as mentioned only use for very light dirt removal, as they show on t.v. their " previously prepared dirty car" not real dirt.Can you imagine how many cloths you would go through on a proper dirty car, but it is good stuff.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Had a clean today, washed it with a shampoo and gave it a going over with showroom shine. Came up pretty good! Talking about my car of course :lol:


----------

